# ترنيمة تحفة بجد لابونا موسي اسمها لما بكيت من جرح في قلبي ............ منقول من نفس المنتدي



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2009)

الترنيمة اسمها لما بكيت من جرح في قلبي خرافة بجد

الترنيمة دي بعتبرها من اجمل ترانيم ابونا موسي صوته فيها فوق الروعه واحساسه فيها جميل جدا

وباين من اسمها ان كلماتها حلوه جدا.

وللامانة اللينك ده انا جيبته من طلبات الترانيم بس انا حبيت اعمله موضوع لانها فعلا ترنيمة 

تستاهل ان كل الناس تعرفها وتسمعها.وانا بشكر العضو اللي ساعدني اني اوصل ليها لاني فعلا 

كنت دايخة عليها.

علي العموم اللينك اهو

http://www.4shared.com/file/38048529/918f5d13/lama_baket_men_gar7.html?s=1


انا هستني انتوا كمان تقولوا رأيكم فيها ويارب يارب اللي يدخل ومش يقول رأيه في الترنيمة مش 

يعرف يخرج تاني من الصفحه دي.


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمه 

جارى التحميل ............


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (6 يوليو 2009)

*merci ya marmora 3la el tarnema
3ayzen el taraneem el7elwa de 3latol
rabena yebarek hayatek*


----------



## lovely dove (6 يوليو 2009)

مرسي ياقمراية علي الترنيمة
جاري التحميل .....
ربنا يعوضك
​


----------



## هوبه (6 يوليو 2009)

_بجد عندك حق  فعلا ترنيمه راااااااااائعه _:big29:


----------



## marmora jesus (6 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي ليكم كلكم وشكرا لمروركم

ربنا يباركم ويكون معاكم


----------



## kalimooo (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## marmora jesus (10 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## امناء (12 مارس 2010)

مرسي للترنيمة رجاء تحميلة


----------



## marmora jesus (25 مارس 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك جدا
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 يونيو 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*
> 
> *سلام ونعمه لكم*​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااااا يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## باسم فايق (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرنا علي الترنيمه جاري التحميل الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## hangel999 (13 يونيو 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## رامى زكى (14 يونيو 2010)

اشكر تعب محبتكم مرسى


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> جارى التحميل
> 
> شكرااااااااااا يا قمر
> 
> ...





ميرسي لمرورك الجميل ماما كاندي
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

باسم فايق قال:


> شكرنا علي الترنيمه جاري التحميل الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم




ميرسي لمرورك باسم
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

hangel999 قال:


> thank you so much





ميرسي لمرورك 
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

رامى زكى قال:


> اشكر تعب محبتكم مرسى





ميرسي لمرورك رامي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

*شكرا جدا جدا
  راااائع جداا
سلام رب المجد*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا جدا
> راااائع جداا
> سلام رب المجد*​





ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا مرمورة


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> شكرا يا مرمورة





العفو يا باشا
ميرسي لمرورك يا جون
ربنا معاك ويباركك​​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

ميرسي يا مرموره

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## jojof (19 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى ع الترنيمة


----------



## tena.barbie (20 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى على الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا مرموره
> 
> ربنا يعوضك




ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2011)

jojof قال:


> ميرسى ع الترنيمة



ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أكتوبر 2011)

tena.barbie قال:


> ميرسى على الترنيمة الجميلة




ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## حبة خردل (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*راااااااائعة
هي موجودة في شريط معين ؟؟*


----------

